# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Garden Shed Help

## diy

Hi guys. 
Im looking at building a small shed on the side of the house for Lawn mower, shovels etc. Only have around 3m x 1.5m to play with but will be enough for what i need. 
Im on a very tight budget so need to spend as less as possible (less than buying a colourbond shed which are around $500). 
Im not really sure what method i should use to build it.  
I have to dig out and level the area as it is on a slope. Have to build a small retaining wall on 2 sides. I have pavers which i want to use for the floor using road base underneath. I also have colourbond roofing which i was going to use for the roof and walls as its free. 
Basically im not sure if i should concrete posts in the ground then go from there. Would i concrete the posts, then use some timber across the bottom to act as formwork for my road base? Then obviously the rest of the timber across for roof etc. 
Or dig a trench the diamter of the shed and use sleepers (or some other treated pine, what size?) with small posts attached underneath and concreted in as the base then build on top of them? Have the sleepers in the ground half way so my road base can sit inside the area? Then i could simply build the walls seperately and attach them wall by wall.  
Never really done anything like this. Built a few pergolas but that was simply concreting posts in the ground and building the roof. Havent done walls etc before. 
Cheers.

----------

